# do thread get deleted or am i loosing it?



## marriedwithkids1 (Nov 10, 2010)

Unless i am losing my mind i have read an interesting post a couple of times and then when back to it later and cannot find it. 

This morning I read one about oral/deepthroating and asking if it is important and another member commente on her technique and now I cannot find it. 

I know it was posted very recently and even commented on. The post did not seem offensife or overly redundant.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

The mods probably felt it was going "too far" in taste. It has happened plenty of times.


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

Yes you are right I cannot find it either!


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

We keep the lid on the sex threads pretty tight. The purpose of the sex forum is to discuss problems within the sex life. It is not there to discuss/share techniques, stories.... This site is about helping marriages and relationships. Threads that graphically describe things of a sexual nature may not be offensive to one member but disturbing to another. Keeping it GP rated also helps to protect the site from advertisers who elect to pull their support of TAM because of explicit content. Generally if a thread is deemed too graphic, the thread is removed with no warnings or bans. That is what I believe happened to the deep throat thread.


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

why?....it is a valid question in the next level of giving you hubby bj pleasure?


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

I guess I understand...disagree but understand


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

marcopoly69 said:


> why?....it is a valid question in the next level of giving you hubby bj pleasure?


It is a valid question and there have been many threads since we opened the sex forum discussing various sex acts. I have commented in several threads about oral sex as it is an important and pleasurable part our my wife's and my sex life. But such treads can quickly go South (No pun intended) and need to be addressed. I pulled up the thread and it was getting pretty graphic on the subject matter so it was deleted. The mods are far from prudes but sometimes we need to act that way. Sorry.


Please view the sex forum rules for further explanation.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/2459-sex-section-rules-please-read-first.html

To the OP on deleted threads. Very frequently an OP will have second thoughts about a thread and delete them themselves or as a mod to do it for them. Very common.


----------



## marriedwithkids1 (Nov 10, 2010)

I fully respect and appreciate that choosing content for deletion can be challanging. There is a fine line between instructional, informational and that which can arouse or be fantasy. In fact there could be cases where there is a BIG overlap. 

I think alot of people spend thoughtful time writing responces and post to help out people as an act of reciprocating for all the wonderful advice they get from others. 

Perhaps if there is a dissclaimer (IE possibly graphic) in the topic heading users could simply steer clear if they don't like reading about graphic sexual acts. I think that readers have a right not to be exposed to explicit manner against their will. 

I had asked the forum moderaters some time ago about requesting advice concerning enhancing sexuality with my wife when there are others with real problems like infidelity, ED, extreme incompatiabilty or lack of sex entirely. The response i got was that it all should be included as it all was germain to the topic. 

I think readers who do not wish to be exposed to graphic material should steer clear of topics that make refernce to deep throating. If someone does not take the time to read the topic then shame on them. If some people have to sift through yet another "husband keeps looking at porn" or "incompatable sex drives" when it may not be necessarilty a topic that relates to theim then is it not resonable to ask the faint of heart to pass over threads that by their name will be inherintly graphic to even be worth talking about? 

I have been to "hipforums.com" as it has some open discussions about things but, can be a little juvinile (or some of the posts can be) and some do tend to be more about fantasy and arousal then may be necessary. That said. I am not sure if there is a more appropriate forum for frank discussions like this. Again, thanks to the moderators who take the time to do their job. 

I think this is a pertinant discussion that i will also post with the heading "should graphic posts be deleted from this forum"


----------

